# klarmobil gibt vor: Keine Vertragslaufzeit und Grundgebühr²



## senioreninfo (28 Januar 2012)

... aber ² ist nur umständlich zu finden. Man muss weiterklicken. Es steht nicht sofort erkennbar dabei. Entspricht nicht dem Preisauszeichnungsgesetz. Schade, dass auch hier ein Trick angewendet wird. Keine Grundgebühr gilt nur, wenn im Monat auch telefoniert wird. Wird nicht telefoniert, so ist doch eine Grundgebühr fällig. Man nennt es bei Klarmobil „Kontopflege Betrag“. Bisher schien das Unternehmen noch als seriös. Haben sie es wirklich nötig?


----------



## Heiko (29 Januar 2012)

Von derartigen Methoden habe ich in letzter Zeit öfter gehört. Ich denke das liegt daran, dass so arg viele SIM-Karten einfach irgendwo rumliegen und nicht genutzt werden.


----------



## senioreninfo (11 Februar 2012)

das kann ja sein. Ist aber kein Problem des Verbrauchers. Die Unternehmer wollen möglichst viele Verträge, damit die Zahlen gut aussehen. Dann aber Ihre eigenen Vorgaben mit Tricks abwälzen zw. umgehen


----------



## Schiebedach (18 Februar 2012)

Habe keinen "Vertrag" sondern nur eine SIM-Karte. Wurde wiederholt aufgefordert, nachzuladen, obwohl noch mehr als 5,00€ vorhanden sind.
Lt. AGB dieses Anbieters reicht das aber aus. Trotzdem wurde mit Abschaltung und Kartensperrung gedroht.
Seit zwei "freundlichen" Dreizeilern ist z.Zt. "Ruhe im Puff".
Na also, es geht, man soll sich nur nicht ins Boxhorn jagen lassen.


----------



## senioreninfo (19 Februar 2012)

Hallo Schiebedach, optimal gelöst. Es gibt auch ein Hinweis  in „Redaktion Billiger-Telefonieren“. Der Beitrag News vom 28.12.11: Wer nicht telefoniert, muss auch nichts bezahlen. Entscheidung vom Landgericht Kiel


----------

